# Irish Craic Classic 2015 New Date/Courses



## smange (Jan 12, 2015)

Due to a few of the regulars not being able to make the original date we had planned for this years ICC we have changed the dates and following some discussion with most of the guys have decided to return to the same courses as last year.

The new dates and plans are;

Friday 31st July - 18 holes at Concra Wood (inc buggy hire)

Saturday 1 August - 18 holes at Slieve Russell

Sunday 2 August - 18 holes at Farnham Estate (inc buggy hire)

Plus two nights B&B at The Bridge B&B in Cavan Town

I am still waiting to see what price Slieve Russell can do for us but at the minute the absolute maximum cost for the whole weekend is â‚¬210 (at today's rate approx Â£165 for anyone over the water who fancies it)

The courses are all top class parkland and for anyone who hasn't played them or even never heard of them here they are


http://www.3deagleview.com/flashexp/concrawood_map.html

http://www.slieverussellgolf.ie/index.cfm/section/info/display/1/content/158/gallery.htm

http://www.farnhamestate.ie/golf-course
..................................................................

Would be great to get some more of you guys from over the water and if you are in any doubt as to the quality of the golf courses ask Gibbo or PhilTheFragger who both made the journey last year and I'm sure they will confirm that it was a great weekends golf played on some fantastic parkland courses.

And the beer isn't too bad either :cheers:

For anyone who wants part of the weekend or maybe golf only at 1 or more courses we can get you a price for whatever you require.

So full weekend is maximum â‚¬210 which also includes buggies at both Concra Wood and Farnham Estate 

I will need a deposit of â‚¬50 euro by end of January and full payment by a week before we go so week ending 24th July.

If you want to go please copy and paste then add your name to the list and whether you want the full weekend or what part of it you fancy.

smange -   2 nights, 3 golf ....... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

bladeplayer 2 nights, 3 golf ...... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 12, 2015)

Aye sure why not. As one of the regulars that the start of July didn't suit it would be a shame to not go when it's rearranged.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 12, 2015)

Put my name down kind sir, I'll get the deposit over to you this week


----------



## brendy (Jan 12, 2015)

Likewise, I'll be there. Not 100% on all 3 but will state my case to the good lady wife.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 12, 2015)

smange - 2 nights, 3 golf ....... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

bladeplayer 2 nights, 3 golf ...... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

Bunkerbob  2 nights, 3 golf ....... â‚¬64 paid

Landog probably 2 nights and 3 golf but first night will be messy. 

Brendy  Whatever he can get permission for.


----------



## smange (Jan 12, 2015)

OK I will add your names then 

smange - 2 nights, 3 golf ..............  â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

bladeplayer - 2 nights, 3 golf .......... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

palindromicbob -2 nights, 3 golf ...... â‚¬64 Deposit Paid

Landog - 2 nights, 3 golf ................

Brendy - TBC

Thanks Bob


----------



## LanDog (Jan 12, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Landog probably 2 nights and 3 golf but first night will be messy.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a reformed man! Whatever Bill does I'm just gonna copy


----------



## smange (Jan 12, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			smange - 2 nights, 3 golf ....... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

bladeplayer 2 nights, 3 golf ...... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

Bunkerbob  2 nights, 3 golf ....... â‚¬64 paid
*
Landog probably 2 nights and 3 golf but first night will be messy. 
*
Brendy  Whatever he can get permission for.
		
Click to expand...

LanDog - compos mentis for


----------



## malek988 (Jan 13, 2015)

smange - 2 nights, 3 golf .............. â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

bladeplayer - 2 nights, 3 golf .......... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

palindromicbob -2 nights, 3 golf ...... â‚¬64 Deposit Paid

Landog - 2 nights, 3 golf ................

Brendy - TBC

Malek - 2 Nights 3 Golf

Brendy your the man of the house put your foot down and tell her whats what


----------



## smange (Jan 13, 2015)

smange - 2 nights, 3 golf .............. â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

bladeplayer - 2 nights, 3 golf .......... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

palindromicbob -2 nights, 3 golf ...... â‚¬64 Deposit Paid

Landog - 2 nights, 3 golf ................

Brendy - TBC

Malek - 2 Nights 3 Golf

Bayjon - 2 nights, 3 golf


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 13, 2015)

LanDog said:



			I'm a reformed man! Whatever Bill does I'm just gonna copy
		
Click to expand...

Some hope of that id say ha  . didnt do me any good i played rubbish in Slieve Russell Ha ha


 3 great courses, looking forward to it ..


----------



## smange (Jan 13, 2015)

Right guys, all prices are in now and as suspected we have a total cost of â‚¬210 (approx Â£165) per person for the full weekend of 2 nights B&B and 3 rounds of golf which also includes the cost of buggy hire at both Concra Wood and Farnham Estate.

Unbeatable value for what are 3 top class courses in peak season at the weekend. 

Surely there must be some of you from over the water that fancy a great weekends golf, laughs and beer at that price.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 14, 2015)

I can wholeheartedly recommend this trip, had an absolute blast last year and you get the chance to meet Bob  :cheers:
Unfortunately cant make the new dates as will be on a beach somewhere  (summer holidays arent good 

Hope to do the trip in 2016


----------



## smange (Jan 14, 2015)

R



PhilTheFragger said:



			I can wholeheartedly recommend this trip, had an absolute blast last year and you get the chance to meet Bob  :cheers:
Unfortunately cant make the new dates as will be on a beach somewhere  (summer holidays arent good 

Hope to do the trip in 2016
		
Click to expand...

Shame you can't make it Phil was great having a couple of you guys from over the water here last year and hopefully your recommendations will entice another couple to sign up for this year.

Any change of plan just give us a shout


----------



## brendy (Jan 14, 2015)

Potentially have another 3 from Bangor Steve, need to chat with them on Saturday.


----------



## smange (Jan 14, 2015)

brendy said:



			Potentially have another 3 from Bangor Steve, need to chat with them on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days Brendy, the more the merrier and all that.

What about Stevie Gordon? Would he be up for it or part of it?


----------



## LanDog (Jan 14, 2015)

Any word on the Scottish lads that were over from Scotland a few years back?

Would they be up for coming back over.


----------



## brendy (Jan 15, 2015)

smange said:



			Happy days Brendy, the more the merrier and all that.

What about Stevie Gordon? Would he be up for it or part of it?
		
Click to expand...

I shall ask.


----------



## malek988 (Jan 16, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Some hope of that id say ha  . didnt do me any good i played rubbish in Slieve Russell Ha ha


 3 great courses, looking forward to it ..
		
Click to expand...

speaking of which i still have some of the magic pro v1's im going to save for this weekend


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 17, 2015)

malek988 said:



			speaking of which i still have some of the magic pro v1's im going to save for this weekend 

Click to expand...

Il give you  a new one this year Mal ,  you will be fav to win then


----------



## brendy (Jan 17, 2015)

Stevie G is good to go Steve, just need to firm up whether hes there for the 3 games or 2.


----------



## smange (Jan 17, 2015)

brendy said:



			Stevie G is good to go Steve, just need to firm up whether hes there for the 3 games or 2.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days mate, at least there will be someone there who can play this game then


----------



## malek988 (Jan 22, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Il give you  a new one this year Mal ,  you will be fav to win then 

Click to expand...

if it wins me 10 euro again ill be happy lol


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 25, 2015)

Looking forward to this already.  Just played Lough Erne today.  If any one wants to play it possibly on the Thursday we need to also get names ASAP.  Would work out Â£50 each if we can get 4.


----------



## smange (Jan 26, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Looking forward to this already.  Just played Lough Erne today.  If any one wants to play it possibly on the Thursday we need to also get names ASAP.  Would work out Â£50 each if we can get 4.
		
Click to expand...

Me, you and Cian are definites for the Thursday and it not too far out our way down anyway so would be rude not to play it. If we got another one it would be great.

We will get it for less than that I imagine as they were offering me Â£40 with a buggy a couple of weeks ago as a solo player.

Come on everyone, there must be some others who fancy a weekends golf in Ireland on some top quality parkland courses.


----------



## malek988 (Jan 26, 2015)

stevie stick me down for a definite for the thursday to, just got it booked of work along with the weekend


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 27, 2015)

Watching this with interest. Need to check some dates for my trip home this summer. If I can make it wont need accommodation. 

Will have a look at details over the next few weeks and see what my plans are...


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 27, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Watching this with interest. Need to check some dates for my trip home this summer. If I can make it wont need accommodation. 

Will have a look at details over the next few weeks and see what my plans are...
		
Click to expand...

Be good to have ya mate , hope it works out


----------



## smange (Jan 28, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Watching this with interest. Need to check some dates for my trip home this summer. If I can make it wont need accommodation. 

Will have a look at details over the next few weeks and see what my plans are...
		
Click to expand...

Happy days mate, hope it works out for you on the dates.

Let me know as soon as you can and I will get you a price for the golf only.


----------



## smange (Feb 2, 2015)

smange - 2 nights, 3 golf .............. â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

bladeplayer - 2 nights, 3 golf .......... â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

palindromicbob -2 nights, 3 golf ...... â‚¬64 Deposit Paid

Landog - 2 nights, 3 golf ................ â‚¬50 Deposit Paid

Brendy - TBC

Malek - 2 Nights 3 Golf

Bayjon - 2 Nights 3 golf 

Update plus notice to the guys who haven't paid deposits that I need them this week as I have a couple to pay to secure our bookings 

Cheers Fellas


----------

